# Clinic needed for lining scan - North or South?



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello to you all

This is my first post on this site so I hope this works!

I've just moved back to N. Ireland a couple of weeks ago. I'm having treatment at IM in Barcelona and need to have a lining scan next Wednesday. I haven't a clue where I can have this done - I haven't even sorted out a GP yet! I'd be grateful for any suggestions (North or South) as to where I can have the scan? I know there is a clinic called Origin in Belfast, but it seems to be the only one... 

Thanks a million


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Kesha,
Im going for DE abroad next week and booked my scan with the RFC for monday no problem £81. Only difficulty might be getting throughon their phones   I tried Origin but they wouldnt tak eme as Imnot their patient. Good luck at IM.

Lesley xx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Lesley 

Thanks for replying: sorry if this seems like a really stupid question but is that the fertility centre at the Royal?

I hope everything goes really well with your DE next week.

xxx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Not silly at all - yep it is, if you phone the switchboard at the Royal they can put you through or you can use the direct number which is 
02890635888

Good luck to you too, we were going to go to IM but the Czech clinic was so much cheaper. Cant wait to get over there now!! Will keep you informed.

lesley xx


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

That's great, thanks. I'll call them now!

We've opted for IM as we are going for embryo adoption, but I'd love to hear how you get on with Reprofit.

All the best for now, xxx


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Kesha..I agree wif what Lesley has said.. i had scan at royal too for IM last year..£81....they will prob want letter from IM....but they r fine wif this..they will email u an attachment and just take this with u when u go for appointment.  All the best for ur treatment...Reprofit do embryo adoption too...and it is also a lot cheaper than IM as well...

Take care,
Sharon x.


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Sharon,

I've managed to get an appointment for Wednesday morning. They didn't ask for anything from IM but I'll bring copies of emails etc just in case.

I didn't realise Reprofit did embryo donation - certainly something to bear in mind if things don't work out at IM. All's a little full on at the moment...IM have said they try and use fresh embryos whenever possible so I could be called over to Spain anytime after the scan with as little as 24hrs notice!

I hope all's well with you...

Kesha x


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

hi Kesha...had thatbexperience last year...lol...had the scan on the monday morning..which was good...they rang at lunchtime wednesday..had to say ther and then we wud be over and had to arrange flights and hotel stay immediately..cost us a lot more than what we had planned...got off plane straight to clinic and straight to transfer...o yes be prepared....we had 1 fresh day 3 8 cell embryo transferred...but wasnt to be that time....

Wish u well for tomorrows scan and yes...BE PREPARED!!!!!!!!!

Take care, Sharon x.


----------



## Kesha (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks again!  I haven't been through this before so it's all  really nerve-racking!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

